# Check this out!



## Brian S (Dec 10, 2007)

Look at the little surprise I just discovered 

_Pamphobeteus nigricolor_


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Dec 10, 2007)

That is awesome!! Put me on "the list"...


Good Luck!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome!  :clap:  Hope everything hatches out perfectly!


----------



## tin man (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice, I hope all goes well


----------



## Brian S (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks! I really have my hopes up on this one


----------



## jeff1962 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats a lovely Christmas present she has for you ! Congrats ! :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 10, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Thanks! I really have my hopes up on this one


Are you going to let Mommy take it all the way?


----------



## Brian S (Dec 10, 2007)

No I'm not. I have tried that route the past few times and it hasnt worked so I plan to remove the sac in about 30-40 days. Unfortunately, I dont know when the sac was made. I was in Peru for 10 days and it was probably made sometime while I was gone. I am going thru all my cages and feeding tonite.


----------



## penny'smom (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats Brian, what a wonderful surprise!!!!!


----------



## The_Thunderer (Dec 11, 2007)

Congrats on that!!! WOW!!  Hope it all works out... cause I probably want on that list too!  LOL.

As mentioned before... what a great Christmas present!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Dec 11, 2007)

Great photo. What a wonderful surprise. Hope it works out well for slings :clap: :clap: 

Elaine x


----------



## Mina (Dec 11, 2007)

That is great!!!!     Congratulations, and best of luck on lots and lots of healthy babies!!!!


----------



## Brian S (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks you all! My past 4 or 5 attempts have poor so I am past due to have a successful breeding


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, nice souprize!!
Congrads, keep em all cross for ya  
Good luck Dear


----------



## TTstinger (Dec 11, 2007)

great brian if I was still in the states I would say put me on the list.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats! That is huge! Are tarantula egg sacs usually that large?


----------



## funnylori (Dec 12, 2007)

They always drop when you're on vacaton.  Congrats on the sac! Mom's a beauty.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 13, 2007)

dragonblade71 said:


> Congrats! That is huge! Are tarantula egg sacs usually that large?


Some are especially from the large terrestrial species. P nigricolor is a large species therefore the sacs would be pretty big. This is actually my largest spider


----------



## moose35 (Dec 15, 2007)

hey brian...i'll trade you as much inca cola  as you can handle for some slings.....



                  moose


----------



## OldHag (Dec 15, 2007)

Ill give you ONE of my sowbugs for 10 of your slings 

Congrats!! Hope you hear the pitter patter of thousands of wee footsies!


----------



## Brian S (Dec 15, 2007)

moose35 said:


> hey brian...i'll trade you as much inca cola  as you can handle for some slings.....
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Man!!!  You really know how to tempt me, dont you? 



OldHag said:


> Ill give you ONE of my sowbugs for 10 of your slings
> 
> Congrats!! Hope you hear the pitter patter of thousands of wee footsies!


I would give you a sling or 2, as long as I can also send you a pint jar full of Missouri ticks hehehe


----------



## moose35 (Dec 16, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Man!!!  You really know how to tempt me, dont you?


does this help.........?


----------



## Brian S (Dec 16, 2007)

hahahaha yes it does!


----------



## SNAFU (Dec 16, 2007)

Gorgeous Mom-to-be you have!:clap:  Best of luck for tons of healthy slings in the new year!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 3, 2008)

Check this out!! So far, so great!!! 


I put the sac with "eggs with legs" in a deli cup with a coffee filter. The deli was in turn placed in a plastic shoe box with a layer of towels and tissues placed in the bottom. I am really getting hopeful now. Woo Hoo!! 

If this continues to be successful, I just may have to write either a ATS or BTS article on this.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh ya that is awesome!!!


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 3, 2008)

Aweeee!!! BeeBees!!!
   
if I didnt miss any that is first bunch of the year!!!
Congrats!!!! :clap:


----------



## Arachno_Shack (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!!!:clap: 

Congrats!!!....BTW, still want some....lol


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 3, 2008)

wow!! congratulations bro they all look very nice. I'm also trying to breed my P. nigricolor, can you tell me how you did it ?


----------



## Brian S (Jan 3, 2008)

In the heat of my excitement I took that 2nd pic prematurely. In this pic it shows how I will continue to incubate the little rascals





Genei Ryodan said:


> wow!! congratulations bro they all look very nice. I'm also trying to breed my P. nigricolor, can you tell me how you did it ?


In all honesty, I simply put the male in with the female and left him there for about 2 months! Seriously, I did. They wouldnt do anything while I was watching them. In October I was also planning to give the female a cooling period however I noticed that she was gaining alot more weight than I was feeding her and I was afraid to cool her so I decided to just let nature take its course and this is the result nso far.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 3, 2008)

awww so cute!


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 4, 2008)

I let the male live with her for 4 days but i don't know if they mated because the male was so scared of the female. Also i put my female in a cooling period just to be sure. If i don't get any sac i will try your strategy. thanks for the info


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good Brian, congrats!!

Eric


----------



## OldHag (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh good H3ll!! That sack looks ITCHY! ugh..

The bugz inside are darling though! Almost as cute as a sowbug. You better donate them to my Ugly Bug Sanctuary


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2008)

OldHag said:


> Oh good H3ll!! That sack looks ITCHY! ugh..


It *is* itchy, believe me!! My arms are still itchy! This is the most I have ever been bothered by hairs.



> The bugz inside are darling though! Almost as cute as a sowbug. You better donate them to my Ugly Bug Sanctuary


I will donate some!! (along with a pint jar of Missouri ticks!! You all need some of our ticks out there in Utah Land)


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 4, 2008)

Still trying to pawn off those Mizzou ticks, eh?  I think your generosity leaves us speachless, so much so that we can't even accept your most kind offer.  Looks as if you'll just have to keep them all to yourself, such a shame. ;P


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Still trying to pawn off those Mizzou ticks, eh?  I think your generosity leaves us speachless, so much so that we can't even accept your most kind offer.  Looks as if you'll just have to keep them all to yourself, such a shame. ;P


Thats what you think!!;P  I have a large quart jar heading for Ohio in the Spring


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome work Brian! Is this from the male you bought at AC? 

-Sean


----------



## Brian S (Jan 4, 2008)

ShadowBlade said:


> Awesome work Brian! Is this from the male you bought at AC?
> 
> -Sean


Yes indeed! I can now consider him a great investment!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jan 5, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Yes indeed! I can now consider him a great investment!


Awesome!:clap: He looked great, hopefully he'll create equally impressive offspring.

-Sean


----------



## syndicate (Jan 5, 2008)

congrats!raise some up together so we can see if there communal like the chicken spiders! 
nice job man!


----------



## OldHag (Jan 6, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Still trying to pawn off those Mizzou ticks, eh?  I think your generosity leaves us speachless, so much so that we can't even accept your most kind offer.  Looks as if you'll just have to keep them all to yourself, such a shame. ;P


This is a little known fact but Brian actually has a thriving colony of Missouri Ticks that hes been selectively breeding for size and intelligence. He has managed to train a few specimens to do small menial tasks.
Ive been trying to get him to sell me a starter colony for years, but so far he just teases me!


----------



## Drachenjager (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I would give you a sling or 2, as long as I can also send you a pint jar full of Missouri ticks hehehe


umm i would take you up on that offer. Ticks make good feeders lol


----------



## moose35 (Jan 6, 2008)

good it looks like i could put the inca cola in the mail. 


                               moose


----------



## Mook (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on the spiderlings!!!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 7, 2008)

OldHag said:


> This is a little known fact but Brian actually has a thriving colony of Missouri Ticks that hes been selectively breeding for size and intelligence. He has managed to train a few specimens to do small menial tasks.
> Ive been trying to get him to sell me a starter colony for years, but so far he just teases me!


Send me yir address!! We'll just see how much I "tease"


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's one for ya Brian.  I suppose this could still be considerred a "T."

--Chris


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 7, 2008)

PhormictopusMan said:


> Here's one for ya Brian.  I suppose this could still be considerred a "T."
> 
> --Chris


AAAAAAAAAAAA!!! dat is looks horrible


----------



## Brian S (Jan 8, 2008)

PhormictopusMan said:


> Here's one for ya Brian.  I suppose this could still be considerred a "T."
> 
> --Chris


Yes but of course!! I would love to send that plump rascal to Utah Land so that OldHag could savor it LMAO


----------



## OldHag (Jan 8, 2008)

promises promises!!! BAH


----------



## funnylori (Jan 10, 2008)

Eeeewww! I'm going to have the willies for a week!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 11, 2008)

funnylori said:


> Eeeewww! I'm going to have the willies for a week!


send me your address and you will have alot more than just willies LMAO


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

I generally like all animals, but that thing is just disgusting. :evil:


----------



## Brian S (Jan 11, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> I generally like all animals, but that thing is just disgusting. :evil:


   
I cant believe you would say something like that to such an adorable creature!!:wall: 
Just for that, you get 3 pint jars instead of only one!;P


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jan 11, 2008)

hey bryan so how much are you planning to sell them?


----------



## Brian S (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont know yet. I'll let you all know as soon as they become "real" slings


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I cant believe you would say something like that to such an adorable creature!!:wall:
> Just for that, you get 3 pint jars instead of only one!;P


That's just evil, Brian, even for you!  ;P 
I think I'll have to respectfully decline...


----------



## OldHag (Jan 13, 2008)

It would be unthinkably rude of you to decline his generous offer!! He loves these things like his own kin! He feeds them his own blood fir heck sake!!

Brian, I want some of your wee critters too... the slings in addition to the ticks so save me a couple!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 14, 2008)

OldHag said:


> Brian, I want some of your wee critters too... the slings in addition to the ticks so save me a couple!


You know I would do that for you


----------



## Brian S (Jan 14, 2008)

Boys and Girls,
We are getting closer!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome!!! One step closer!!!:clap:


----------



## Brian S (Jan 15, 2008)

hahaha check this out! they all appear to be "nymph 2" now. I'm gonna need some help really soon LOL
this is only 1 of 2 deli cups I have lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jan 16, 2008)

My guess is 134.


----------



## OldHag (Jan 16, 2008)

awww theyre cute!!! I want the third one from the left, 8 rows down and the one right in the middle!!


----------



## Brian S (Jan 17, 2008)

OldHag said:


> awww theyre cute!!! I want the third one from the left, 8 rows down and the one right in the middle!!


Hag, That one is gonna be a male!!


----------



## becca81 (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice, Brian!

Congrats! :clap: 

Becca


----------



## Brian S (Feb 28, 2008)

Since several of you are wanting to know what's hapening, they are starting to darken up so I should have some slings pretty soon


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 29, 2008)

Gorgeousity!!  Slings.....when??

And uh, :?  what WAS that black thing anyway??? :?


----------



## Brian S (Feb 29, 2008)

What black thing?


----------



## desertdweller (Feb 29, 2008)

Not in your slings!!!!!  The one in post # 47! yuck!  is it a tick?????


----------



## Brian S (Feb 29, 2008)

desertdweller said:


> Not in your slings!!!!!  The one in post # 47! yuck!  is it a tick?????


aaaaaaah yes but of course!! 
Y'all in Arizona are sooooo unlucky that you never get to experience the finer things in life such as ticks! No worries though! I would be more than happy to send either a pint or a quart fruit jar full of those little rascals right to your house free of charge so that you can move up in the world like us here in the Midwest!!


----------



## Brian S (Aug 25, 2008)

GEEZ I just realized that I never did update this thread 

Anyway I ended up with 172 slings. The slings are strong and attack prey larger than themselves.


----------



## Fluke (Aug 25, 2008)

put me on the list!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 25, 2008)

Put me down for one! (when i get some money :wall: )


----------



## Brian S (Aug 25, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Put me down for one! (when i get some money :wall: )


Tarantula Inc and KenBugGuy has my extras. I am keeping 12 for myself with the hopes of getting another male or 3 to breed back to the female


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 25, 2008)

looks like an egsac 2 me hope all goes well!


----------



## Brian S (Aug 25, 2008)

Tarantula_man94 said:


> looks like an egsac 2 me hope all goes well!


:? Did you *read* this thread by any chance?


----------

